# NEW Lures



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey guys lets name some of the top new lures to be used in the upcoming year. For me it will be the Accent High Rider Buzz B-2 buzzbait a doudle buzz with floats on it for slower retrieve
Whats yours? :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Case Plastics has a lot of neat worms for '06 - like the Jack's worm and Jack's paddle worm. If you haven't seen their beaver-style creature baits, those are one to consider too. I got a bunch of samples with my last order of Salty Sinkin Shads. Those fluke/Senko cross lures will be wicked.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Im going to be trying the much hyped LUCKY CRAFT...in particular the LIVE POINTER and perhaps the D7 lipless. Awfully spendy though. Also want to try the CASTAIC 6" SOFT BODY....killer life like action. They are using the 8-10 inch models to catch GIANTS in some western lakes. Perhaps the best swim action Ive ever seen from a lure. Kinda worried that the pike will shred this thing. If youve used any of these please give us a review.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

How about those slurpees from Northland? I got suckered into buying some tubes and minnows...Suppose to work for Bass and Walleye. May have to try them out at channel A this weekend!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Got a few new types of popers I'm going to try. I'm also going to try to head into MN for some largemouth fishing with an uncle so got a few new types of plastics. And yes the new Northland tubs I'm ichn to use. But got a wireing prob with the boat and that in the shop otherwise I would have been out already thowing tandms.


----------



## darkmaster003 (Jul 13, 2006)

Ive been catching some pike and walleye on the rapala deep down husky jerk by trolling with them throught some bridges and Ive also been accidentaly snagging some carp with it to !! theres so many of them in my area!


----------

